
Russia Influence Warning Letter from NSA Members - ftrflyr
https://www.scribd.com/document/326759183/Russia-Influence-Warning-Letter-from-NSA-members#from_embed
======
deedub
So this is basically..In the coming weeks you're going to learn some more bad
stuff about your government and even though all the other terrible stuff is
true, don't believe this stuff because we need you to "vote" a certain way.

